# Craft Stove insert



## ghost1 (Oct 4, 2016)

Greeting all,
Just found this forum and was hoping someone could answer a question.  We have lived in our home for twenty years which was build in 1971.  It has a Craft Stove insert model 4426 that was installed at time of purchase. Each fall I use a wire basket designed to knock creosote from chimney lining, however, there is a buildup of tar-like material inside liner that is not removed when it is cleaned.  I have used a chemical treatment that is added when burning but haven't noticed much difference.  I have always wondered where the residue from cleaning ends up, and after watching a couple videos, it appears it falls to top of insert and stays there.  This along with the condition of creosote lined chimney, I am wondering if there is any way to install liner kit, and if so how is it attached to top of stove as there is no pipe.  Stove does a great job and will heat whole house after burning awhile.
Thanks for any info given.


----------



## begreen (Oct 4, 2016)

Greetings. I'm not sure, but this sounds like it might be a slammer install. That is the insert was installed with no connection to the chimney. This is no longer legal, in part for the reason you have pointed out. It can be a real creosote producer. There is a chance that a liner may be dropped down the chimney and connected to the insert with an adapter to go from the rectangular flue vent to the round liner. If this is possible it would be much safer and easier to clean. That said one needs to ask whether it's time to retire the old stove and put in a modern clean burning insert. Regardless of choice, burn only seasoned wood to keep the flue as clean as possible.

Can you post a picture of the insert for verification?


----------



## ghost1 (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks for that information.  Including a picture of insert.


----------



## begreen (Oct 4, 2016)

Yes, that's an oldie.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

